

Ask HN: Favourite "closed as off-topic/not constructive answer"? - reitanqild

Time and time again the really helpful question&#x2F;answer you found has been closed for some reason. I found my current favourite just now (posted in comments) but I&#x27;m sure a lot of your have some examples as well.
======
eliot_sykes
Most of my experiences with StackOverflow are positive, but just once in a
while I'm left baffled by what feels like an excessive use of force by the
power wielders there. Are there some misaligned incentives? Or perhaps I'm not
good at understanding the community guidelines.

This is a question I asked yesterday that was down voted at impressive speed.
Thankfully a couple of the commenters helped me out with information that
benefits the community. Their comments would have made acceptable answers but
they were unfortunately closed.

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/23998391/how-to-
identify-...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/23998391/how-to-identify-
javascript-libraries-used-on-a-web-site)

Or perhaps I did just ask a bad question, it wouldn't be the first time.

------
reitanqild
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/17480044/how-to-
install-t...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/17480044/how-to-install-the-
current-version-of-go-in-ubuntu)

Question:

    
    
        How to install the current version of Go in Ubuntu?
    

Reason for closing:

This question appears to be off-topic. The users who voted to close gave this
specific reason:

    
    
        "Questions about general computing hardware and software 
        are off-topic for Stack Overflow unless they directly 
        involve tools used primarily for programming. You may be 
        able to get help on Super User."
    

Nominated because:

Go most definitely is a tool used primarily for coding, yet the question was
closed for this reason by more than one person.

